# Can I use an open sperm donor in Greece or Cyprus?



## Helenbeau (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi,
I'm a single and planning to do IVF. I'm considering a clinic in Greece or Cyprus. I'd rather use an open donor than an anonymous one. Is it possible in these countries?
Thanks xxx


----------



## joan1980 (Feb 8, 2016)

I think only anonymous donation is legal in Greece for IVF.


----------



## Lily0750 (Aug 1, 2015)

I used non-anonymous donor from Cryos. I was with TM in Cyprus.


----------



## kizzi79 (Jan 9, 2009)

I think some clinics in Greece (such as Serum) will let you import sperm from other countries (such as Denmark) which is id release. Would definately be worth  asking the question.
Good luck, Kiz  

Also if you look on the international boards on Ffriends there are lots of people using clinics in those countries who you could ask too
K  x


----------



## eskeech (Nov 30, 2016)

In Greece the donor must be anonymous. However, you don't need to use the clinic's sperm bank. You can ship donor sperm from any sperm bank as long as the donor is anonymous. 
The only provision in the law is if something medical should happen to your child and info on the donor was required, that's allowed. 
Good luck!!
Sorry, I don't know anything about Cyprus.


----------

